# Orijen or Barking heads



## exile (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello,
Well, Barking Heads appears to be a UK brand so I can't comment on that, but I do feed Orijen and my pup has done very well on that. It is expensive but the kids are grown and the wife lives in California, so I spend the money on dog food. You might try a small bag of Orijen to see how it goes. My Gina is 21 weeks and is teething (losing her canines), so she's been a little off her feed but I'm sure she will be back on schedule soon.
There is a wealth of information on dogfood and feeding on this forum. Try searching and you show find plenty to read on the subject......Tom


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

Hiya I am also in the UK, I will be getting my poodle in about 2 weeks.
I have been doing lots of looking up into dog foods, raw, barf ect.

I really like Lillys kitchen (waitrose/website/zoo plus/viovet) as its hypoallergenic, and all from good sources and no fillers or preservatives, I am very keen on using their dry very venison, and I have 2 bags of their puppy kibble for when Billy comes home.
It is rates 3.9/5 on this site
Lily's Kitchen Grain-Free rated 3.9 out of 5! Which Dog Food
which isnt that bad, pretty much 4 stars.
viovet and zoo plus also sell the Acana kibble which is also a highly rated dry food.

I have looked at wainwrights, I am considering feeding their tray wet food 395g, they do a grain free selection, and the non grain free has 5% rice and no other cereals or grains.

I want to move Billy to a raw diet later, but I do not feel confident enough yet, and want him to 'grow' on a complete diet that is trusted.
I am looking at feeding 50-50/ 30-70 dry to wet, but I would be happy to feed the lily's kitchen kibble if that worked out good for his tummy.


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

I feed my two poodles with orijen food ever since they were just puppies. I really love this orijen. 

For example: Teddy who's my standard poo, when he was a really young puppy, he had a lot of discharge on his both eyes, sometimes, the eyes were even had green yellow liquid discharge, and Vet proscriped him an eye drop was no useful, but after continue feeding his orijen large puppy kibble, his both eyes were getting better and better which I hadn't even go to Vet again, then, suddenly no more discharge eyes!! I believe beacuse orijen food. Right now he is one year and two months old, still on orijen brand. During this whole time, he is very healthy over all  my other poodle is very healthy as well the vet said 

I know that orijen is expensive, but it has been proved to my two healthy boys.


----------



## lepetitoeuf (May 3, 2015)

I thought I'd bump this up as I've been looking at UK grain free options for our pup who is 17 weeks now.

Currently considering:

Lily's kitchen
Orijen
Barking Heads

The feeding guidelines suggest that barking heads would be the cheapest per day, and lily's kitchen the most expensive, but they suggest vastly different weights of food per day.

Anyway, if there's any feedback from other UK users, that would be great


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

You have to remember that the higher the protein level in the food the less food you have to give them. The higher protein are normally more expensive per bag but you feed less per day so it generally evens itself out a bit.

Have a look at this website for food comparisons Eden is also a good UK grain free food.
The Dog Food Directory - now listing 1374 dog foods!.

I loved the Lilys kitchen puppy food (in pinkish bag) they're pea sized kibble and great for training treats


----------



## lepetitoeuf (May 3, 2015)

Thanks for the link, that's a great site. 

I like the sound of the Akela brand that they list on there, sounds like another good option. Decisions, decisions, I'll have to ask the pooch and see what he says


----------



## lepetitoeuf (May 3, 2015)

I bought a 1.5kg bag of Akela 'Small Paws' to see what the pooch thinks of it. The result? He goes utterly mad for it, from the moment the postman handed me the package he started acting strangely, then once I had the bag open he was virtually walking around on his hind legs trying to get near it.

The only downside is that I decided to do a 'Pepsi Challenge' between one piece of this new kibble and one of my homemade salmon/chicken/anchovy treats, he went for the Akela kibble first. My home cooking obviously needs some work .

First impressions are good, I just need to wait and see how he reacts to it as I transition off the old food.


----------

